# Problème de connexion via boitier CPL



## PYO (20 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous.
Je ne suis pas très doué (c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire).
j'ai une live box et j'ai connecté en 1 le cube de canal plus via un premier boitier et ça fonctionne très bien. A l'étage supérieur j'ai un Imac OSX que j'aimerais connecté aussi à ce réseau pour me connecter sur Internet. Comment fait-on s'agit-il d'une connexion ethernet ?
Que dois-faire dans préférences réseau. Le boitier s'allume bien mais je suis perdu aucune idée de ce que je dois faire. Y aurait-il une âme charitable pour me guider svp. J'ai 2 boitiers hercules eplug 1 au départ de la live box et l'autre relié à la télé et un boitier netgear en haut pour le mac. Je lance une connexion automatique via réseau ethernet mais ca ne arche pas.
C'est sans doute pas très clair mais je n'y connais vraiment rien.

Merci


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Si l'iMac est connecté (via un câble ethernet) sur un boîtier CPL, dans la configuration réseau, il faut bien se mettre en ethernet et configurer IPv4 "via DHCP".
C'est tout.

Maintenant, côté boîtiers CPL, il en faut trois: un connecté sur le port rouge de la box, un pour le cube, un pour liMac.
Dans l'idéal, il faudrait que les trois boîtiers soient identiques (même marque, même norme (85Mbps, 200Mbps ou 500Mbps)).

Si j'ai bien compris, il y a un boîtier Hercule sur la box, et un sur le cube, et c'est bon.
Par contre l'iMac ne marche pas avec le boîtier CPL Netgear.
Ca me semble normal, le boîtier CPL Netgear ne doit pas être compatible avec le boîtier Hercule de la box.

Il faudrait faire un test en mettant le boîtier CPL Hercule du cube à l'étage, et connecter le Mac dessus. Ca devrait marcher.

Si ça marche, il faudrait alors acheter un 3ème boîtier Hercule.

Ou alors, si vous avez deux boîtiers CPL Netgear, mettre sur la box (si c'est une Livebox2): un CPL Netgear, et un CPL Hercule.
Le cube sur un CPL Hercule, et l'iMac sur un CPL Netgear.
Dans ce contexte, il y aura alors 4 boîtiers CPL.
L'iMac et le cube causeront avec la box, mais pas sur qu'ils se causent entre eux... Ou alors via la box, chais pas...

Je sais pas si j'ai été bien clair...


----------

